# Big Newbie



## Monkey Shell (Apr 25, 2006)

I know when the white things turn a brownish thier ready to get harvested after youve done the 12/12 cycle but do I just cut the leaves off or what? I've only seen weed like in the dried leaves...I have no clue what it looks like fresh on a plant. Any pics would be nice? Also I cut right where the stem comes off the plant right?

-Thanks, ive heard this place answers anything.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 25, 2006)

There are several ways of going about it, most people will just cut the whole the whol eplant down, hang it upside down and let it dry, you can trim it when it's wet also but it can be a little more hassle. Check out the harvesting, drying and curing section in the forum list.


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is one tried and true method..http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2722
most harvest/cure methods follow this same general agenda. Some don't remove the buds from the plants, but simply hang the entire plant untill it's ready for "jarring". I prefer to remove all the large fan leaves before I hang them.
  BUT,...that is all personal prefference. The _key_, is to get that metabolic breakdown to occur in the jars. Your worst enemy dureing this process is mold. The jars _need fresh air_ daily untill the cureing process is complete.


----------



## Monkey Shell (Apr 26, 2006)

Alright thanks, I also planted a seed 2 days ago...ill get pics once it breaks the soil.


----------



## Monkey Shell (Apr 26, 2006)

Once it breaks the soil a week from then is when i'm going to be moving it out in the woods...im definatly not getting caught. Im going to dig a hole, fill with miracle grow and plant gently. I checked a few spots out today, I picked good ones with great sunshine where no trees are blocking but yet still hidden from anyone..but theres a lot of posin ivy around so i dont think many ppl r gunna be going round there..knee high im talking and its all the way in the back and its gunna blend in witht he green. But ill prob keep it under 2 ft and make it nice and bushy. ill spread them out too JUST incase someone finds one then they wont find them all. ill prob check on them 2-3 times a week and water.

-sound good?

btw: could i harvest them in about 6-7 weeks? do i pick the leaves or will buds form and pick those them keep them in a jar, once a day open for fresh air...2 week dry out? Also ill put a cover over the plants for 24 hours of dark before harvest but still breathable.


----------



## Hick (Apr 27, 2006)

> btw: could i harvest them in about 6-7 weeks? do i pick the leaves or will buds form and pick those them keep them in a jar, once a day open for fresh air...2 week dry out? Also ill put a cover over the plants for 24 hours of dark before harvest but still breathable.


OD plants grown in the northern hemisphere, will mature/finish/produce bud, in late September to late October. Dependant on strain and geographical location. In 6=7 weeks, they will be in full vegetative state. (no buds)


----------



## Monkey Shell (Apr 27, 2006)

Dammit, even if I get them nice and thick?


----------



## Hick (Apr 27, 2006)

Flowering is controlled by photoperiod, nothing else. Plants will flower as the light cycle shortens headed into fall.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 27, 2006)

Pointers--

-For each plant, dig a hole 3' x 3' and re-fill with quality potting soil.
-You will need to add nutrients during the grow.
-Plants need water AT LEAST 2x/week.
-You don't need to cover the plant.
-I had plants ripped off that required a walk through head-high poison oak.
-Gettting plants ripped off is part of growing outdoors.

You will benefit greatly by reading a grow guide.

P.S. NO MIRACLE GROW.  That shit is to quality marijuana what AM/PM hot dogs are to gourmet food.
When in doubt, go with Fox Farms.


----------



## Monkey Shell (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks thats actually really helpful ill keep those tips in mind. What if I were to shorten the light cycle myself, lets say in about 6 weeks I start give them 8 hours of light then down to 6 hours?

-This place is the shit


----------



## Mutt (Apr 27, 2006)

Umm, how do propose to alter the light schedule outdoors. Plastic bag idea has been tried. imagin going outside to cover your plant everyday and uncover everday. then have a black bag over it out in the middle of the woods. That would look strange. Also no airflow on the buds. Mold heaven. 

The best thing OD is not to try to trick Mother nature she'll just make your life hell. If you need it to grow under strict guidlines than ID is the only way to go. IMHO.


----------



## Monkey Shell (Apr 27, 2006)

I try a very very light blanket of some sort that blocks but still allows airflow. Thing is I don't even smoke, I just need money for my car bad and growing seems to work for a lot of my friends so I thought i'd give it a try. I dont really wanna wait till the Fall, i was hoping end of June I could be able to harvest a few and get some cash.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 27, 2006)

oh man. naw no dealin. It may be easy at first and your freinds all coool doin it but....

Personal experience. Nothing but greif. got people you don't know callin and stoppin by because they got your name from a "freind". attantion you don't want. and legal troubles. you just slapped cultication with distribution. Thats a Felony. People for the most part do not know how to keep there mouth shut.

Grow for yourself or not at all. but dealing is not worth it. dude. IMO


----------



## Monkey Shell (Apr 27, 2006)

I dealed before but only got like 25% of the profit, im just delaing w/very close friends that dont even tell ppl they smoke. Ill only be dealing to 2 or 3 ppl at the most and no where near my house. I just want the buds to weigh a lot and get me some cash fast.

So far no one knows im growing, and no one will...except for this fourm.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 27, 2006)

OD there won't be fast cash. I think manipulateing the photoperiod OD will be tough. if your not accurate you could turn it hermie.  that will lose value by not having good unseeded bud.


ID is faster. Hydro is faster than that. but even ID will take at least 1 month of veg and 2 months of flower. I would say an indica strain would take about 4 months.

Now an alternative would be to get Lowryder strain. it is an autoflowering strain start to finish in 8 weeks. It is not dependant on the photoperiod. but I heard the potency is not there. I never grew it, but do know it finishes off quick.

but still stickin to my statement about dealing. Not wise.


----------



## Monkey Shell (Apr 27, 2006)

Dammit, is there really anyway I could harvest like 1 or 2 plants out of 10 in June if they broke the soil this week? I could try that strain on one plant and see how it goes, if good ill do more if not ill stop. Can you tell me more about strains, IDs, and Hydros please?

-Thanks


----------

